# What is the longest you waited for a live steamer?



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Is it normal for a live steam engine, once announced, to take years before it arrives in the package into our hands? Let's take AML's K4 live steam since that is the engine I am some of you are still awaiting.

Last I talked with someone at Accucraft (and I realize that probably if I called and talked with someone different I will get a different date) the K4 won't be ready for shipment until post Feb. 2011.

Now, If I am correct this particular item was announced about 2 years ago? Well, is it normal for things like this to take so long? I know for video games from date of the conceptual idea to the final product it could be 2 to 3 years.


Has any item been on the burner and then after 2 to 3 years of waiting been canceled outright? Thanks for your input.


What is the longest you have ever had to wait for a steamer?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I first heard that the Accucraft Royal Hudson would be built on June 26th, 2006. 
I ordered mine on March 4th, 2007 after finally deciding that I could afford one, and needed one! 
I took delivery from UPS here in Canada on December 10th, 2008. 
A total time of 2 1/2 years. 
I think that this is probably what one has to expect these days, as from the time that the decision is made, plans drawn up and a prototype loco built all takes time. 
Then the actual turning of the prototype into a production run will take more time. 
Now, having said that, but recognising the difficult economic times that we live in, I do wish that the companies would just go ahead and build the models and then just announce them when they are ready for shipping! 
Mind you, then we can't put aside the $100 a month to pay for them! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

"Mind you, then we can't put aside the $100 a month to pay for them!"

David
Who is offering such bargains? 



A custom engine can be four years for a one off. Bottomline, when the production is finally "on the street" be sure to have cash in hand depending on the number units offered. Otherwise, over production will benefit those who wait for the bargain at hand later in the offering.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Of course, there are the projects like the Mason Bogies which are already sold out before production is even begun! I don't have $3500 to drop on a steamer just to insure that I will get one! I_ will_ say that, if I am ever going to purchase a Fn3 live steamer, I will want it to be a Mason Bogie! I guess I will have to hope that one comes available from a reputable dealer as I will _not_ make a purchase of $3500 over ebay sight unseen!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Steve, I will be getting one that is not sold. You could give me something down at Marty's. I have both Live Steam on reserve and not sold.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I too really wanted a live steam K4...waited too long to "pre-order" and now must sit back and wait to hope that Maybe someone has cancelled out on an order AND that I'll have the cash if & when that happens? 

Chas


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm currently waiting for my steamer... SPNG 4-6-0 #9. I put down a preorder in december, and Cliff says it'll be delivered january/february 2011. So I'd be thrilled to have it before next summer.

I'm not complaining though. I expect it at this point. But it does test my patience! I ordered an s-12 to keep me entertained in the between time


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I first heard about Jim Hadden's ditcher in 2001. I put my name down for one at that time. He is delivering them this coming weekend at Staver's Fall Steam-up. Does 9 + years count as a long time? For those of you that, sit back and wait to hope that Maybe someone has cancelled out on an order , there is one not spoken for.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

If you think it takes a long time, try building one yourself and see how long it takes.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Posted By wchasr on 21 Sep 2010 09:52 AM 
I too really wanted a live steam K4...waited too long to "pre-order" and now must sit back and wait to hope that Maybe someone has cancelled out on an order AND that I'll have the cash if & when that happens? 

Chas 

_What do you mean? Lots of sites are still taking pre-orders. Mark's silverstatetrains for one. I know Royce let me know he can do the pre-order too. 
_



Dwight, I read through your detailed log and yeah, that is some patience you had to have for sure.


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

I pre-ordered my K-4 from Stretch of C&OCRY in August last year. 

Does anyone know if he will be able to process any pre-orders he's taken?


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

so wait, let me see if I am understanding this correctly.

Even though there are a number of dealers still selling pre-orders, there is a chance that these pre-orders will not be processed? If this is so, Accucraft/AML should have contacted all of their dealers and stopped them from taking any further pre-orders on the AML K4. Can any dealers shine some light on this potentially dampening news? 


I just emailed Fred Devine, sales manager for AML USA. I'll let you know what he says.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

It's hard for me to believe that legitimate pre-orders would be denied. Not sure how big the production run for the K4 is, but because (i) the price point is relatively low for live steam and (ii) the K4 is one of the most popular engines of all time, I'd guess it's pretty substantial. I'd be more worried if the pre-order was for something more exotic and low production (e.g., a cab forward).


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 21 Sep 2010 11:45 AM 
so wait, let me see if I am understanding this correctly.

Even though there are a number of dealers still selling pre-orders, there is a chance that these pre-orders will not be processed? 


As I understand it, the question was specific to pre-orders through that particular dealer (C&OCRy), who reportedly is no longer in business. I would certainly hope that he had contacted his customers to let them know what was going on, especially if you have already made a downpayment. Sounds like maybe not? In that case you might just want to check with Accucraft directly to confirm your order. No idea if they'll honor his advertised prices though, his price on the K4 was among the best I've seen.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been waiting for the West Side #15 Shay for over five years now. It was voted most desired loco at one Diamondhead convention and the electric version came along right quick. BUT there was never the live steam followup. Now I am afraid that the price would be beyond what was suggested those many years ago.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Richard, 
I was talking about what Chas said in a previous reply up top. He mentioned that he had missed the pre-order window for the K4 and was hoping he would have money and that someone would cancel an order. That was more the question in my mind.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 21 Sep 2010 08:41 AM 
Well, I first heard that the Accucraft Royal Hudson would be built on June 26th, 2006. 
I ordered mine on March 4th, 2007 after finally deciding that I could afford one, and needed one! 
I took delivery from UPS here in Canada on December 10th, 2008. 
A total time of 2 1/2 years. 
I think that this is probably what one has to expect these days, as from the time that the decision is made, plans drawn up and a prototype loco built all takes time. 
Then the actual turning of the prototype into a production run will take more time. 
Now, having said that, but recognising the difficult economic times that we live in, I do wish that the companies would just go ahead and build the models and then just announce them when they are ready for shipping! 
Mind you, then we can't put aside the $100 a month to pay for them! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada My experience with the AccuCraft RH was almost the same as that of Mr Leech - I don't know what serial number he got, but mine is #41. Phyll Wright, the other half of Wrightlines Models, has #40. I ordered mine right after seeing the demo model with Dick Abbott's revised boiler hauling almost every single CPR passenger car then in existence. 

I have seen only one other here in UK, but I don't know what the number is.

On the other paw, I only waited six months for the AccuCraft Garratt as I was in Tokyo at the time and had to wait until I came back to the UK to collect it, so I'd guess that doesn't count as a manufacturer-induced wait. 
tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 21 Sep 2010 07:48 AM 



Has any item been on the burner and then after 2 to 3 years of waiting been canceled outright? Thanks for your input.


What is the longest you have ever had to wait for a steamer? 



Heck, I have waited 2-3 years for plastic/metal H0 European outline RTR releases. My Bemo HF130C and Liliput Uh class both come to mind.

More common in Europe than in the land of instant gratfication I guess?


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

the wait seems to be part of the hobby 
make sure you have something to run in the mean time 
jim


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 21 Sep 2010 07:48 AM 
Is it normal for a live steam engine, once announced, to take years before it arrives in the package into our hands? Let's take AML's K4 live steam since that is the engine I am some of you are still awaiting.

Last I talked with someone at Accucraft (and I realize that probably if I called and talked with someone different I will get a different date) the K4 won't be ready for shipment until post Feb. 2011.

Now, If I am correct this particular item was announced about 2 years ago? Well, is it normal for things like this to take so long? I know for video games from date of the conceptual idea to the final product it could be 2 to 3 years.


Has any item been on the burner and then after 2 to 3 years of waiting been canceled outright? Thanks for your input.


What is the longest you have ever had to wait for a steamer? 



Yes, two years is normal. As to the longest, well I have been interested in live steam for as long as I can remember, but I wasn't interested in little British engines. So when Accucraft produced their C16, that is when I got into the live steam hobby. So you could say I waited most of my lifetime. But now that I am in, I am having a great time. If the K4 is what you want then wait for it. If you want something to run right now a good companion engine is the AML 0-6-0 switcher. It's the same scale and available now and it's cheap and they made one lettered for Pennsy.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Talked with Fred and Mark. Everything seems good for my pre-order. So wait I shall. Thanks.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

My longest wait was 30years. Unfortunately I can only blame myself. It was a 3 1/2" tram engine which quietly slept in my basement until I donated it to my friend David, who finally finished it. 
Regards


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By HMeinhold on 23 Sep 2010 08:32 PM 
My longest wait was 30years. Unfortunately I can only blame myself. It was a 3 1/2" tram engine which quietly slept in my basement until I donated it to my friend David, who finally finished it. 
Regards 


Hi Henner: I guess it depends on what the wait is for. For me, 27 years on one hand, 11 minutes on the other.


----------

